

Ask HN: What's a lightweight analytics service people don't hate? - olivetree365

With all the recent talk about ad&#x2F;analytics scripts impacting website load times and privacy concerns that come along with them, I&#x27;m looking for the least-hated solution. What&#x27;s the most feature rich analytics tool that is lightweight, maybe even privately hosted, and not despised by people for being too heavy and invasive? Something out there that perhaps even the script blockers don&#x27;t block? Thanks HN!
======
debacle
We're really liking the ELK (Elastic, Logstash, and Kibana) stack. There is a
JS handler, but if you don't need that level of granularity (heatmapping/click
tracking), you can parse your logfiles directly.

------
threesixandnine
For some time now I downlod raw logs and use "Visitors, a fast web log
analyzer".

Check it out. It's manual work but it might suit you. It doesn't get any
lighter...

------
always_frgttn
Many useful analysis can be done from inspecting webserver request log. You
can use AWStats and the similar script.

